# Random Photographs You Took Today



## Firky (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a thing about photos init... here's a few I took today (got more to upload as well)


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2013)

Ten minutes (or so) ago.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 20, 2013)

I took a picture of my tea because i was bored but I don't think that counts as random....

Here's one from holiday last week... Everything in this Norfolk town seemed to belong to Roy. Not sure I enjoy the monopoly of Roy :/


----------



## red rose (Jun 21, 2013)

Random definitely covers this one...


----------



## tendril (Jun 21, 2013)

Taken in our general office


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 22, 2013)

tonight in stockwell


----------



## Firky (Jun 22, 2013)

a very friendly heifer that followed me around the field.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 22, 2013)

fuckin hell you got two got close


----------



## Firky (Jun 22, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> fuckin hell you got two got close


 

I was stroking her head


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 22, 2013)

Firky said:


> I was stroking her head


 
Awww... I love cows. They have such big emotional eyes.


----------



## Firky (Jun 22, 2013)

Cloud porn


----------



## coley (Jun 23, 2013)

red rose said:


> Random definitely covers this one...
> 
> View attachment 34078



What is it? Looks like a sperm whale on someone's front lawn?


----------



## coley (Jun 23, 2013)

Firky said:


> Cloud porn


You realise that weather your posting ATM arrives here 20 minutes later?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 23, 2013)

red rose said:


> Random definitely covers this one...


i was there yesterday! i saw them licking the whales dick (all part of the show)
supposedly they normally disect but the port authority banned the chemicals involved


----------



## ska invita (Jun 23, 2013)

coley said:


> What is it? Looks like a sperm whale on someone's front lawn?


art peformance piece in greenwich - beached whale - crane lifted up on to grass beside the river


----------



## Firky (Jun 23, 2013)

coley said:


> You realise that weather your posting ATM arrives here 20 minutes later?


 

That was taken at around 3pm ish 

It's raining here at the moment, just a drizzle - still sticky though.


----------



## red rose (Jun 23, 2013)

ska invita said:


> i was there yesterday! i saw them licking the whales dick (all part of the show)
> supposedly they normally disect but the port authority banned the chemicals involved


We went back again today to catch some of the performances and I have to say it was bloody brilliant.  

My favourite by far is the Marvellous Imaginary Menagerie (which is there again tomorrow for anyone who is interested)

Did you see As the World Tipped?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 23, 2013)

I did see it - it was great for a bit, but im already scared plenty of climate change thanks - found it all a bit like a beating with a worthiness stick. Great spectacle though - there was one last summer as well which was pretty amazing. An annual date in the calendar (if it goes on again next year)


----------



## red rose (Jun 23, 2013)

I think I attended it by accident a couple of years ago, or something similar. Just stepped off the bus and into a festival I had not planned for 

And I agree with you about As the World Tipped, it was a little on the nose I think.

Edit: sorry for the derail - I'd have posted a photo of it but I couldn't take any


----------



## coley (Jun 23, 2013)

ska invita said:


> i was there yesterday! i saw them licking the whales dick (all part of the show)
> supposedly they normally disect but the port authority banned the chemicals involved


Licking the whales dick?? Performance art? Tell me it wasn't in receipt of any arts funding, please!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## coley (Jun 23, 2013)

Firky said:


> That was taken at around 3pm ish
> 
> It's raining here at the moment, just a drizzle - still sticky though.


Aye, another creeful weekend here, bairns, cats n dogs occupying whatever spaces they can find, preference given to the more regular visitors, sorry junior grandchild that's the dogs cooch, you will sleep in the put you up, and aye the dogs are getting supper, you didn't finish your tea so you are onto nowt, the child-line number  is ower there, crack on,


----------



## ska invita (Jun 23, 2013)

coley said:


> Licking the whales dick?? Performance art? Tell me it wasn't in receipt of any arts funding, please!


Arts Council money through and through   it was good though and got lots of reaction


----------



## coley (Jun 23, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Arts Council money through and through   it was good though and got lots of reaction


Aye, and when they have another round of arts council cuts, and the DM use this as an example, mebbes one or two will think, they have a point?
Firky, resurrect your arts thing, Lang day, but a relief at the end of it, slightly pissed and rambling 
.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 23, 2013)

(a cheat really, taken a couple of days back, emptied off my camera today)


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 23, 2013)

Taken five minutes ago. He's called marbles.

Edited to add:

There is nothing wrong with the colour,he's been dust-rolling.


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 23, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I took a picture of my tea because i was bored but I don't think that counts as random....
> 
> Here's one from holiday last week... Everything in this Norfolk town seemed to belong to Roy. Not sure I enjoy the monopoly of Roy :/
> 
> View attachment 33986


I do


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 23, 2013)

Admittedly yesterday 
The boy crashing in on the drum workshop at Africa Oye in Sefton Park Liverpool.





Today.
Lovely roadside plant sale up in the hills in Snowdonia on the way back from walk today


----------



## weltweit (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jun 24, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> Awww... I love cows. They have such big emotional eyes.


 
Even if it was looking at me you would not be able to see his eyes because of the big shaggy locks


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2013)

Red cloud.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## wayward bob (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## wayward bob (Jun 24, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Admittedly yesterday
> The boy crashing in on the drum workshop at Africa Oye in Sefton Park Liverpool.


 
can't see  wanna see.


----------



## Firky (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## clicker (Jun 24, 2013)

I see the light.


----------



## Yetman (Jun 24, 2013)

Firky said:


>


 


I wouldn't be able to help myself from flicking shit all over that sign


----------



## Firky (Jun 24, 2013)

Yetman said:


> I wouldn't be able to help myself from flicking shit all over that sign


 

That is exactly what I said


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 24, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> can't see  wanna see.


Can ya see it now Bob?


----------



## mao (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## wayward bob (Jun 24, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Can ya see it now Bob?


 
nope


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 24, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> nope


----------



## Firky (Jun 25, 2013)

editor said:


>


 

They look like a cheery bunch!


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 25, 2013)

Cattle reclaim the streets!


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 25, 2013)

What's this thread for? Put these on the June photo thread dammit


----------



## Firky (Jun 26, 2013)

steph said:


> Cattle reclaim the streets!


 
They're horses


----------



## 8115 (Jul 2, 2013)

.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 3, 2013)

mao said:


> View attachment 34234


This has potential to become an Internet sensation


----------



## sim667 (Jul 3, 2013)

I instagramified this one up a bit


----------



## albionism (Jul 3, 2013)

photo of my wife taking a photo this afternoon.


----------



## fredfelt (Jul 3, 2013)

I bloody love pubs, summer and beer gardens.  To quote Samuel Johnson



> There is nothing which has yet been contrived by man, by which so much happiness is produced as by a good tavern or inn.


 
Maybe I should start a thread with this post.  Anyway here are a few snaps of pubs out this way:

Plenty of people came to this one when out on a weekend ride - partly because of the small music festival but it's often popular on a sunny afternoon:






Here's the same pub.  While the sun was setting a few musicians went to the bottom of the beer garden and had an impromptu session next to river:






This one also had few people turning up in their cars, in fact most of the vehicular traffic was from local enthusiasts turning up in their steam powered, or classic vehicles.  Plenty of people turned up on their bikes, club cyclists out getting the miles in and also families coming in from the nearest village.  It's one of the few pubs which doesn't have handpumps at the bar - they pop around the corner and pour the beer straight from the barrel:


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 3, 2013)

if you go down in the woods today...


----------



## weltweit (Jul 4, 2013)

Some random pics from my phone today ...


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2013)

Men with mattresses.


----------



## albionism (Jul 4, 2013)

Lagoon


----------



## Greebo (Jul 4, 2013)

Thursday in the park


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 7, 2013)

long cat 







(it's a 3/4 guitar he's not that much of a monster )


----------



## weltweit (Jul 7, 2013)

wayward bob looks very feline, a bit cheetah like !!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## wayward bob (Jul 7, 2013)

weltweit said:


> wayward bob looks very feline, a bit cheetah like !!


 
he's a bengal, part leopard cat


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 7, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> he's a bengal, part leopard cat


I hope his visa is in order.


----------



## Firky (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## renegadechicken (Jul 7, 2013)

walking along the quay


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2013)

Brixton tyres.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 7, 2013)

A couple of snaps from my mobile :


----------



## clicker (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 9, 2013)

Well the first one was random, but then I decided to try and snap as many as I could find around town  (click for bigger)


----------



## dweller (Jul 9, 2013)

Belgrave Gardens 




Boundary Road


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 9, 2013)

Just bought my first digital camera. Tested it out tonight.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 26, 2013)

Plaque on the front of Carlton Mansions.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 26, 2013)

Mural on the wall next to Carlton Mansions.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 28, 2013)

Under the bridge at the Brixton Bolt.


----------



## bmd (Aug 4, 2013)

One off my phone, that seems to overexpose everything.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 5, 2013)

At Brixton Splash.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 8, 2013)

Pub in Thornton Heath.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 8, 2013)

OT: Firky's banned?  Searched for last post but can't open that thread at work due to FB being mentioned.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 8, 2013)

Schmetterling said:


> OT: Firky's banned? Searched for last post but can't open that thread at work due to FB being mentioned.


 
Quick summary:  He reverted to being a cunt.


----------



## red rose (Aug 8, 2013)

I imagine that if Schmetterling's workplace filters the word facebook then they definitely filter the word cunt


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 10, 2013)

Hole in platform 4 Tulse Hill Station.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Greebo (Aug 10, 2013)

red rose said:


> I imagine that if Schmetterling's workplace filters the word <snip>


Schmetterling he reverted to being a can't if you rhyme that with how John Major pronounced "want" ie "wunt".


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 10, 2013)

red rose said:


> I imagine that if Schmetterling's workplace filters the word facebook then they definitely filter the word cunt


I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 10, 2013)

Random photograph of today:


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 10, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Random photograph of today:


Greebo you cannot possibly like that picture. It is very dull and boring with no artistic merit whatsoever.

I took it because I was asked to. There is damage to some of the roof tiles caused by vandals throwing lots of stones and mud at the building. The damage is not visible in the cropped version of the picture but the original is massive and the owner of the house is probably working on his copy now so that he can use it for evidence.

I was hoping someone would say that it was an awful boring shot and I could come back with the explanation. Sometimes a photograph is just a document.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 10, 2013)

I was going to say, that it is certainly a random shot of the day !!! but I am not sure I would have posted it to the thread.. But I was distracted by my dinner being ready


----------



## Greebo (Aug 10, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Greebo you cannot possibly like that picture. It is very dull and boring with no artistic merit whatsoever<snip\>


 
Oh yes I can - I like the contrast between the absolutely mundane house and the interesting sky.  Clearly we're unlikely to ever agree on the merits of images.

The fact that it was taken as a visual record for your use is neither here nor there in the eyes of somebody else.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 11, 2013)

weltweit said:


> I was going to say, that it is certainly a random shot of the day !!! but I am not sure I would have posted it to the thread.. But I was distracted by my dinner being ready


Well it certainly looks like the only truly random shot in the whole thread.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2013)

Grab shot on the way to buying ingredients for tonight's tea.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Greebo (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 18, 2013)

Greebo, I hope you got out before the fire got to you. ; )


----------



## Greebo (Aug 18, 2013)

My first bat


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)

Not from today but recently...1 squillion internet points to whomever recognises where from...


----------



## Greebo (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm not saying that times are hard, but this cat was working as a paperweight.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 23, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Not from today but recently...1 squillion internet points to whomever recognises where from...


 
I don't actually know but making a guess from the banner on one of the pictures - is it Cable Street?


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 23, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Not from today but recently...1 squillion internet points to whomever recognises where from...



Cable Street


----------



## Kwik Picture (Oct 13, 2013)

frame these photos


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Redeyes (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 14, 2014)

Bumping this thread for lack of anywhere else to post it!






Puppets!

*the shady characters behind them are black bloc anarchists obviously.


----------



## Manter (Jul 22, 2014)

They look like they are being kidnapped....


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 23, 2014)

Avebury yesterday.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 24, 2014)

Comma feeding.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 25, 2014)

stethoscope said:


> Avebury yesterday.



Did you have your lens hood on backwards for that shot?  (see thread by Bungle)


----------

